
Your problem with Vim is that you don't grok vi - ben174
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1218390/what-is-your-most-productive-shortcut-with-vim/1220118#1220118
======
nul_byte
"The "Zen" of vi is that you're speaking a language. The initial y is a verb.
The statement yy is a synonym for y_"

ok, so what is y underscore?

~~~
sevensor
This is maybe not the best example. I've used vi for a very long time, and I'm
only now finding out about the underscore. The point that's being made here is
that the first y is an action and the second is a motion. I was content to
think of "yy" as a special case. Better examples would be yw, ye, yj, which
respectively yank to the beginning of the next word, the end of the current
word, and the current line plus the one following it.

------
BenjiWiebe
That first answer... Is amazing. I have used vim exclusively for several years
now, and just _skimming_ the first answer has probably changed how I use vim
forever.

------
kronos29296
I have been using vim/neovim for 6 months now and thought that I was making a
good use of the editor (I came from Atom and what a good decision that was).
Now this just opened new ways of using the editor that I never knew. (I have
only used %s/ command).

Must read for any vim user who has completed the beginner stage and wants more
to learn. (Pure gold).

------
jduong
Never thought about vim this way.

------
draw_down
Yuck.

